# Got Her In for a Suspension Revamp



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just dropped the Holden off at Corvette suspension guru Guldstrand Motorsports for the install of the F&R Yellow Konis, Hotchkis bars, and full poly bushing suite including Pedders caster bushings...

Oh, man- I can't frikkin' wait!

arty:


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Okay, I guess I'll ask. Why? Better ride? or looks or what. Just curious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

better handling, road holding, and general feel of the car!


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Mike, Groucho must be busy.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Reno'sGoat said:


> Okay, I guess I'll ask. Why? Better ride? or looks or what. Just curious.


Looks will not change. What Mike said-- I want a tighter car, sharper steering, better handling, a flatter attitude during hard acceleration.

This car is too much of a boat off the showroom floor, and has far too much of a dead band in the steering...after 52k miles, the boatiness as regressed to supertankerness.

Hopefully, by tomorrow I'll have a car that doesn't scare the crap out of me when powering out of a tight curve during my occasional canyon-carving exercizes...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Reno'sGoat said:


> Thanks Mike, Groucho must be busy.


compared to how much I post, EVERYONE is busy! lol


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Looks will not change. What Mike said-- I want a tighter car, sharper steering, better handling, a flatter attitude during hard acceleration.
> 
> This car is too much of a boat off the showroom floor, and has far too much of a dead band in the steering...after 52k miles, the boatiness as regressed to supertankerness.
> 
> Hopefully, by tomorrow I'll have a car that doesn't scare the crap out of me when powering out of a tight curve during my occasional canyon-carving exercizes...


Thanks you've explained perfectly. I'm up to 4,900 mi. myself. Nobody is ever gonna catch you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

im gonna catch him! in posts........ lol


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Ya, I'd even put money on that. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

me too! no wait, I cant, gotta save up for a goat!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

big_mike said:


> im gonna catch him! in posts........ lol


Spamming is a way of life, right Mike?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

noooooooo, I dont spam! lol

*whistles while walking away*


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Just dropped the Holden off at Corvette suspension guru Guldstrand Motorsports for the install of the F&R Yellow Konis, Hotchkis bars, and full poly bushing suite including Pedders caster bushings...
> 
> Oh, man- I can't frikkin' wait!
> 
> arty:


I'd be interested in an update when you get the car back. The Hotchkis bars and poly bushings are the one mod I'd like to install if I hang onto this Pontiackkk.

Same reasons as you. This thing has plenty of power. I'm not looking for more straight line speed. But, a little better handling, sharper turn-in, and less wallowing would be nice. The Hotchkis bars look to be pretty cost effective if they make a difference.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> im gonna catch him! in posts........ lol


Guess again Mike. Your past Groucho in posts. I think GTODealer may be a little ahead of you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

a little, yes, but do you honestly think he will still be in front come Christmas time? He has to go on vacation sometime.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> I'd be interested in an update when you get the car back. The Hotchkis bars and poly bushings are the one mod I'd like to install if I hang onto this Pontiackkk.
> 
> Same reasons as you. This thing has plenty of power. I'm not looking for more straight line speed. But, a little better handling, sharper turn-in, and less wallowing would be nice. The Hotchkis bars look to be pretty cost effective if they make a difference.


Dick Guldstrand has _forgotten_ more about suspension and geometry setups than most people will ever know...I spoke to him at length tonight. Fifty years of racing experience, most of it in Vettes, will buy you that. I would have killed for a tape recorder and a whiteboard as he spoke, but he was really going in depth- He definitelty knows what he's doing, and knows what I'm after as far as handling goes. I feel very confident that the dreaded steering dead band will be history by tomorrow.

I'm also after the loose end of the neutral handling spectrum, with a slight tendency to oversteer...I love to throttle steer this girl.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

I can also attest to this mans knowledge. I have been hearing about Guldstrandt Engineering since the early days of corvettes. NO DOUBT he can fix the GTO's handling quirks......


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*I can't wait to hear about the results*

Groucho,

Congrats on the suspension upgrade :cheers I know you were considering the Pedders struts\shocks at one point. Can I ask, what persuaded you to go with the Konis? Understand I am gald you did, becuase I plan on doing the same upgrade in early spring (when the first set of tires need replacing) and want to hear about your results.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

04m6_ca said:


> Groucho,
> 
> Congrats on the suspension upgrade :cheers I know you were considering the Pedders struts\shocks at one point. Can I ask, what persuaded you to go with the Konis? Understand I am gald you did, becuase I plan on doing the same upgrade in early spring (when the first set of tires need replacing) and want to hear about your results.


Did a _lot_ of research, and it seems out that the Pedders are essentially re-labeled Monroes. One of my goals was to not have to do this again any time soon (hitting 100k miles, in my case, is _soon_) so I hit up the Mates down in Oz on ls1.au.com and asked their opinion. Overwhemingly, they recommended adjustable Koni struts over their homegrown Pedders in terms of performance and durability.

BTW this install is not easy...Guldstrand is going to charge ~8 hours of labor to do the whole enchilada install / alignment fandango. I was watching them mount the Koni cartridges in the OEM housing- not something you want to do at home, kiddies!

Like I've said, though, Guldstrand knows their sh1t- it feels good having a shop that is confident and competent do this kind of exacting work....and with wheel geometries being equal parts art and science, it feels doubly good having the masters tackle it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

sometimes, it IS better to let a shop handle the install as opposed to yourself.


----------



## Paisan (Dec 4, 2005)

So far Konis and Bilstiens are generally the best streetable struts around for almost all cars, short of Coilovers.

I road race subarus and love the Koni Yellows for HPDEs.

-mike


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Definitely well worth it- results here: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5070


----------

